# Staff Shooters for Shoot Like A Girl



## SLG2 (Feb 16, 2008)

*Schedule*

I was asked to put our schedule on this link, these are our current scheduled events, plus we go to NFAA Vegas and Louisville, February and March. 
Thanks for your interest!

15 – 17 May 2009 – Bedford, Indiana – First Leg of the Triple Crown, IBO
23 May 2009 – Redstone Arsenal, Alabama – Morale Welfare and Recreation
29 - 31 May 2009 – London, Kentucky – Limbsaver, ASA
26 – 28 June 2009 – Metropolis, Illinois – Mathews Solo Cam, ASA (pending)
17 – 19 July 2009 – Birmingham, Alabama – 2009 World Deer and Turkey Show
26 – 27 September 2009 – Herrin, Illinois – 2009 Southern Illinois Hunting and Fishing Days


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Email sent, I will be in London and Metropolis for sure, Huntsville would be a nice weekend trip also!! 

Always want to help fellow archers out!!


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

email sent from here too...


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

Would have loved to but im in Scotland.


----------



## mariah p (Dec 29, 2007)

Would love to apply, but there's no way I can get to one of the shows. I like what you're doing and think it's a great way to get more women involved!


----------



## BamaGirl (Oct 14, 2008)

That sounds great. Sent my email and I will be in London and Metropollis.


----------



## mathewsgirl13 (Mar 12, 2007)

email sent!


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

I'd love to be involved, but all of those are quite a long way from me. If you venture further north or west in the future, I'm in.


----------



## 0dh3 (Apr 5, 2006)

*Canadian*

My wife would love to be involved but the only cross border shoot we will be at is the IBO Worlds in Ellicottville unless we slip into NY state for a shoot with the guys from Akins Archery.
Let us know if you are interested in expanding to Canada.


----------



## archermarj (May 6, 2006)

*shootlikeagirl*

email sent. I am pretty sure I will be at 4 of the events listed. Herrin, IL, Metropolis, Bedford, and London.


----------



## crdhunts (May 13, 2009)

*I want to go!*

Any shoots coming out west? I would love to participate but those are a little too far.


----------



## axisbuck24 (Jan 20, 2009)

Any shoots that come to Texas, I would be interested in.


----------



## SLG2 (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks everyone who has sent an email. We thought we would have decisions by now, but we are thrilled, and overwhelmed with the number of responses. If you're in Bedford, please stop by and chat. We'll arrive Friday afternoon!


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

email sent!


----------



## smurphy (Feb 22, 2007)

A picture from bedford


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

smurphy said:


> A picture from bedford


Hubby was excited to post that...just wanted to say glad to have met u Karen! Hope Sunday went well @ Bedford.


----------



## hkymoose (Jul 5, 2007)

MN_Chick said:


> I'd love to be involved, but all of those are quite a long way from me. If you venture further north or west in the future, I'm in.


Ditto! They are a little too far for me to drive to. We need more women involved in Michigan too, would be a great state to get involved!


----------



## SLG2 (Feb 16, 2008)

smurphy said:


> A picture from bedford


Thanks for stopping by! Great photo! We will try to get North and West, but have to factor shipping....I'm hoping to get to IBO Worlds, no promises, but I'm crunching numbers like crazy! Thanks to all who have posted! Karen


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Here are some pics from today!!


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

What great pics, another wonderful day for some very lucky women!


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

absolutecool said:


> Here are some pics from today!!


Nice Pics!



SLG2 said:


> I was asked to put our schedule on this link, these are our current scheduled events, plus we go to NFAA Vegas and Louisville, February and March.
> Thanks for your interest!
> 
> 15 – 17 May 2009 – Bedford, Indiana – First Leg of the Triple Crown, IBO
> ...


SLG, Inc. has a lot to offer....I hope that guys will bring the ladies in their lives (wives/gf/daughters, etc.) to check out the test flights...what an awesome intro to archery. Hat's off to Karen for such an endeavor...


----------



## ctarcherygirl (Jan 30, 2007)

SLG2 said:


> Thanks for stopping by! Great photo! We will try to get North and West, but have to factor shipping....I'm hoping to get to IBO Worlds, no promises, but I'm crunching numbers like crazy! Thanks to all who have posted! Karen


It would be great to see you at the IBO Worlds! Keep crunching those numbers!!!


----------



## TN- archerychic (Jun 4, 2007)

I just want to say hats off to Karen and the SLG staff. I was fortunate enough to experience the Test Flight this weekend in Kentucky and it is AWESOME!!! I felt like a kid in a candy store getting to pick up the bows and shoot them. For us gals, it reminded me of watching the hubby go into the local shop and shoot the new bows. I can't do that because they don't stock my draw length, so the Test Flights are our chance. Plus, Karen was a very gracious host.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

TN- archerychic said:


> I just want to say hats off to Karen and the SLG staff. I was fortunate enough to experience the Test Flight this weekend in Kentucky and it is AWESOME!!! I felt like a kid in a candy store getting to pick up the bows and shoot them. For us gals, it reminded me of watching the hubby go into the local shop and shoot the new bows. I can't do that because they don't stock my draw length, so the Test Flights are our chance. Plus, Karen was a very gracious host.


Yep, same here, I had a blast, felt like it was Christmas!!!


----------



## huntanglergirl (Jun 1, 2009)

SLG2 said:


> I was asked to put our schedule on this link, these are our current scheduled events, plus we go to NFAA Vegas and Louisville, February and March.
> Thanks for your interest!
> 
> 15 – 17 May 2009 – Bedford, Indiana – First Leg of the Triple Crown, IBO
> ...


:/ no Florida side trips?


----------



## SLG2 (Feb 16, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks to everyone who stopped by our booth, and helped out! Today was great with tons of last minute shoppers! Put a brand new shooter through this morning! Add another gal to the list who will start to shoot soon! 

We will try to get as many places as possible, thanks!


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

I had a great weekend at the ASA shoot in London KY. No with much sadness I did not shoot, but I did get the pleasure of hanging with Karen at her booth this weekend. I enjoyed talking to her about her passion ...archery...I gained a lot of insight as to what drives her in this sport. Karen your heart is made of gold and what you are doing for women is the absolute coolest thing for women. I am so honored to have met you and to have gotten to spend time with you this weekend. 

Just a few pictures from this weekend. My kiddos had a blast with Karen as well....Here is a beginning to the female archer future......


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

Great pics!


----------



## MsEMSarcher (Nov 30, 2008)

Yep all you ladies are right....SLG is a great idea for women in archery or those thinking they would like to be in archery....Karen, I enjoyed meeting you and talking with you this weekend. Your business idea is great and you will go far...thanks again....c-you in Metropolis....Donna


----------



## Archry Princess (May 28, 2009)

Can't wait until SLG comes closer to Southeast PA. I would love to try out some different bows!


----------



## gammaw (Apr 20, 2009)

*Three cheers for Karen*

*Thanks Karen you are doing a great thing not just for[ the women but for Archery . This is something that has been needed for years. I hope the road ahead is full of silver linings as you are one person who truly deserves it. Meeting you was the highlight of my trip to London. Thank you, Gammaw but still shooting /B]:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up*


----------



## Miss Pink (Nov 5, 2007)

I am Canadian also.

It would be great if you come closer to Ontario, I would love to help out if you did. You do a lot for the sport of archery, thanks.


----------



## SLG2 (Feb 16, 2008)

*Staff Shooter Selection*

Thanks to all of you who submitted applications to be staff shooters, and also thanks for the support of our company's mission to empower women to enter and participate in shooting sports with confidence! 

I'm glad we have a board to do all the selections, or I would have to pick all of you! We don't have a final decision yet, and I have decided to wait another day (or two) until we get the entire list. Some shooters have been notified, but we will make a formal announcement very soon. Thanks again, Karen


----------



## PiNkDaNiElLe :] (Jan 9, 2009)

I would love to Join!!


----------



## Freesemomma (Jul 7, 2008)

Would love to join..wish you were on the west coast!


----------



## sweetpeajessw (Feb 5, 2009)

Email sent..........thank you!


----------

